# Owens corning Surenail????



## Onarooftop (Oct 28, 2008)

1.5 nailing area. kinda skeptical. Any comments on
these shingles???????


----------



## user182 (Jan 17, 2009)

*Roofing Material Thread*



Onarooftop said:


> 1.5 nailing area. kinda skeptical. Any comments on
> these shingles???????


I started a thread about OC shingles under the catagory of Roofing Materials but no one has responded. Why don't you take a look at it?


----------



## Onarooftop (Oct 28, 2008)

oh, ok. Thanks Jack the Roofer


----------



## ronbryanroofing (Mar 25, 2009)

I've used them. Last summer. Hard to miss the strip for wild shooters. I'd use them again. It seemed like they were the last to increase in price in my area.


----------



## Lefty (Apr 2, 2009)

Hi,

They have changed the adhesive in the lamiate area. They say the nails no longer hold the shingle together.


----------



## Jasonthompson (Jan 25, 2010)

I have used them before they work good plus they seal better then the old oc's


----------



## tjasonglass (Feb 17, 2010)

Onarooftop said:


> 1.5 nailing area. kinda skeptical. Any comments on
> these shingles???????


i use them all the time i also think they are one of the best out there


----------

